# natural iui, which herbs comp therapies?



## pixielou (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi there,

im hopefully gonna start a natural iui cycle soon and want to give ourselves the best chances of this working. Has anyone got any tips on alternative/holistic therapies/ herbs etc that we can try and what has worked for others who have done natural or medicated iuis and ivfs?

XXX


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi there, can't really advise on hebal treatments but the complimentary treatmenst board should help.

I had accu efore my ?IUI's but couldn't afford to have it all the way through tx. There is quite a bit of evidence around that it helps wit IVF too. I got a bfp on my 2nd iui & def feel it helped me regulate my hormones.


----------



## stardust10 (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm tyring acupunture on this cycle of natural iui, am keeping a diary in the iui diaries page.


----------

